
Compact normal forms and linear types = efficient network communication - yorwba
http://www.tweag.io/posts/2017-08-24-linear-types-packed-data.html
======
yorwba
The comments on previous posts in the series have some discussion on linear
types in general:

* Linear types make performance more predictable: [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13866787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13866787)

* Encode state transitions in types using linear types: [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14920333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14920333)

